# Harlequin Rasboras Has One Big White Spot



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

I have 5 Harlequin Rasboras and one of them has a white spot just in front of his right eye. The spot is almost as big as his eye. I don’t see any other spots on his body or any of the other fish. Any ideas what this could be?

In case it helps, there have been no additions to the tank lately, the tank has some low light plants, and I keep the water at 75.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## edlut67 (Feb 26, 2007)

Are you using Excel?

I once squirted the Excel in the tank just when a barb passed by. 

He had this kind of 'bleeched' spot for a week or so, it dissapeared and it didn't seem to bother him.


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

I had a microrasbora last wek that I noticed a white spot on his body just behind the gills. He was getting skinny too. Still chasing food, not lethargic, just incredibly skinny with a large 'blemish'

I decided he was gong to die without any treatment so I netted him and with a cotton wool bud dabbed the blemish with methylene blue.

Next day I looked to see how he was and from the white blemish I saw a red worm hangin out of his body. Out he came again and I removed the worm and dabbed the 'blemish' again with the methylene blue.

A week later and although not back up to full size yet the blemish is repairing itself and he is putting on weight again.

AC


----------



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

edlut67 said:


> Are you using Excel?
> 
> I once squirted the Excel in the tank just when a barb passed by.
> 
> He had this kind of 'bleeched' spot for a week or so, it dissapeared and it didn't seem to bother him.


I'm not using Excel, and the white spot he has is raised.


----------



## KrispyKreme (Jan 28, 2007)

Supercoley1 said:


> I had a microrasbora last wek that I noticed a white spot on his body just behind the gills. He was getting skinny too. Still chasing food, not lethargic, just incredibly skinny with a large 'blemish'
> 
> I decided he was gong to die without any treatment so I netted him and with a cotton wool bud dabbed the blemish with methylene blue.
> 
> ...


My fish is swimming around like everything is normal too. I'll have to look real close at him and see if i can see anything hanging off of him. Maybe I'll try some methylene blue too.


----------

